# Early Opener in SD???



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I just got this email, looks like something we went through in ND a couple years ago:



> GFP Commission Proposal To Consider Changing Pheasant Openers
> 
> PIERRE, S.D. - A Game, Fish and Parks Commission proposal, if passed without
> changes in April, would change the opening day of South Dakota's regular
> ...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why not....ours opens a week earlier than theirs.If the birds are colored no reason not to.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Oh my, a resident only season........How can they get away with that?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Easy, Minnesota doesn't know that there are two Dakotas!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes.... Makes sense to me. Color on a bird is not an issue because you have to make that determination during the entire season. In my humble opinion the best hunting is later in the year after the corn gets off and my personal favorite is after the deer season as long as there isn't too much snow which has been the case since 1997!! Might as well enjoy the resource because as we have discussed many times it really serves no purpose to carry over too many roosters. My concern would be for the dogs because the earlier opener would probably be a warmer time of the season and I think that they killed a bunch of dogs a few years ago because of their owners ignorance.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Aren't the SD residents only days only on state land?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Morgen,

Well it looks like I'll be enjoying the Pheasent Young Season, Resident
Season, and the regular season until Jan 06.

You guys just keep on trying to figure it out and I will enjoy the seasons.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)




----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Just wondering...Mind if I ask why it is better?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

G/O....once again we disagree....having it 1 week gives us opening day for pheasants twice.Since most of us go back to work on Mon.They get a 5 day rest....Can't get any better than that for resident hunters.

Plus I'm set to retire in a year or two and moving to the SE part of ND.....I can hunt PLOTS for a week with little competition.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

In some ways I have to agree that maybe we are getting a bit too restrictive especially when we have had seasons that run for months like we have had the last few years. This is particularly true in the recent past when we have had very little snow and the pheasant hunting has continued into Nov. and Dec. with little or no problems dealing with the snow that can complicate late season hunting. There has been plenty of time to enjoy the resource for all hunters. If however we get back what is probably more the norm and get the early snows our season can be easily shortened by 2/3(limited November or December hunts). The reason our pheasant hunting is on the rise is the very reason why we have been able to hunt until the last day of the season in Jan. that being the total lack of snow. Actually our waterfowl hunting has followed this same pattern because we have had some excellent waterfowl hunting into Dec. when normally birds should have been long gone because the weather has been so nice. In my humble opinion we could be in for an awakening. But then again if we run into short seasons with early snow the restrictions will help the resident hunters but really be restrictive for the non resident hunter. Is this fair? It depends on what side of the border you are on and if you are an outfitter it could really hurt your business by shortening your season. These are difficult questions to answer. So far we have been lucky and there have been plenty of opportunities for all that want to take advantage of the resources. I prefer the late season hunting because it has presented itself but one of these years every weekend will be precious because there won't be as many as there have beeen. One of these days.....there will be hell to pay(1997)!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

For discussions sake here is a counter point. Normal snow cover on the ground makes the best hunting. Use snowshoes. And the first week PLOTS retriction for NR is no imposition. There still about 43 million acres open access. If PLOTS is important to local business, then local business has the chance now to fund a portion of their own PLOTS. Win-win.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

g/o wrote


> The week of resident only on PLOTS does not affect the g/o like myself or my clients we are hunting on private land. It does however affect the nonresident freelance hunter and those are the ones who support our small town motels ands resturants etc.


g/o

I have no idea where your clients stay or if they use the local restaurants so this may not be the case for you but you just explained why many guides and outfitters are not good for local business. When they control every aspect of the hunt from access to lodging to meals then that money goes directly to the guide, not the local business.

On one hand you argue a socialist perspective when it comes to the resident hunter but in the same sentence you exemplify capitalism for the guide and outfitter. Why should socialism apply to the freelance and resident hunter and not to the guide and outfitter.

I'm just pointing out that it is very hard for me to side with guides and outfitters when they want the rules to be applied differently. I personally would like to see sportsman and guides work together for a common cause, more wildlife. I'm involved with wildlife organizations because it is something I believe in but part of me is rather upset that my work is going to benefit a group that openly tries to exclude me so they can charge me for the wildlife I have tried to help.

From my perspective I see many regular guys working on enhancing the quality of wildlife habitat for everyone through various conservation groups. Now I am not saying that you don't work to enhance wildlife, I'm sure you do but if the majority of guides and outfitters would work together with the sportsmen to enhance the quality of habitat and allow access I think you would see some benefits to both parties.

Now if you as the landowner are doing the guiding on your propery then I have no problem with it. As it stands now regular everyday average sportsmen who cannot afford a guide are subsidizing your business through their license fees and conservation work especially when we talk about migratory game.

It is a slippery slope your group is headed down by excluding the regular guy. At some point I fear there may not be enough hunters to subsidize your business and then we are all screwed.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> I will give the Minnesota lawsuit credit for one thing it opened a lot of eyes in North Dakota


It probably caused land to be posted in ND. This court case will involve all species--not just ducks.

I would like to see us copy the best parts of other states laws as they have borne the burden of commercialization long before us. Learn form their experiance.

SD had their season set for the closest Sat. to Oct 15th. Good idea. Going too early just aggrivates farmers because of row crop harvest. Give the res the first week only and extend the season a week on the back end. Best hunting is late. Dan had a good thought about setting the limit for Oct at 2 roosters and one more for the rest of season. It would serve to draw people later in the season which should be popular with small town business. Spread the hunting pressure out in space and time.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes... Snowshoes can be fun for a late season hunts but 99% of the hunters wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. Yes, I have rolled into cattail sloughs to get past the snowdrifts but it isn't for everyone. You have to be a "hunter" to enjoy the work that is involved! Besides that I don't like that much snow early because it sets us up for a good butt kickin winter kill!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Listen but don't hear much...Quite frankly, I'm surprised that we don't get more input from the South Dakota guys on some of these issues because they have lived with these issues for many years. It is pretty quiet south of the border.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick said



> Dan had a good thought about setting the limit for Oct at 2 roosters and one more for the rest of season. It would serve to draw people later in the season which should be popular with small town business. Spread the hunting pressure out in space and time.


And that way Dick would only need to carry one box of shells per day

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidding!

I sure do like to hunt in the nice weather at least a little. How about no one under 50 gets to hunt in October :lol: .

G/O I hate to admit it but you're right on in this thread :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Sorry but I disagree...I like what we will have now. They can hunt another 14 days if they buy another license. That is fair. Why the discount?


----------

